# php 5.2.5 and apache 2.2.6

## linux_phoenix

Hello, after my regular upgrading routine, php and also apache were upgraded, the problem is that now php does not work, instead of parsing the .php files, apache asks if i want to download them, what really upsets me is that it does recognizes phpinfo.php,  I know this issue has been posted already  but the solutions were not helpful for me.

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# Config file for /etc/init.d/apache2

# When you install a module it is easy to activate or deactivate the modules

# and other features of apache using the APACHE2_OPTS line. Every module should

# install a configuration in /etc/apache2/modules.d. In that file will be an

# <IfDefine NNN> where NNN is the option to enable that module.

# Here are the options available in the default configuration:

#   USERDIR   Enables /~username mapping to /home/username/public_html

#   INFO      Enables mod_info, a useful module for debugging

#   PROXY     Enables mod_proxy

#   DAV       Enables mod_dav

#   DAV_FS    Enables mod_dav_fs (you should enable this when you enable DAV

#             unless you know what you are doing)

#   SSL       Enables SSL

#   SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST  Enables default vhost for SSL (you should enable this

#                      when you enable SSL unless you know what you are doing)

#   LDAP      Enables mod_ldap

#   AUTH_LDAP Enables authentication through mod_ldap

#   DEFAULT_VHOST Enables the default virtual host in /var/www/localhost/htdocs

#APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D IMAP -D DAV -D SVN -D MAILMAN -D USERDIR -D PHP5"

APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D DEFAULT_VHOST -D IMAP -D DAV -D SVN -D MAILMAN -D USERDIR -D PHP5 -D SSL_DEFAULT_VHOST -D SUEXEC"

# Extended options for advanced uses of Apache ONLY

# You don't need to edit these unless you are doing crazy Apache stuff

# As not having them set correctly, or feeding in an incorrect configuration

# via them will result in Apache failing to start

# YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.

# ServerRoot setting

#SERVERROOT=/usr/lib/apache2

# Configuration file location

# - If this does NOT start with a '/', then it is treated relative to

# $SERVERROOT by Apache

#CONFIGFILE=/etc/apache2/httpd.conf

# Location to log startup errors to

# They are normally dumped to your terminal.

#STARTUPERRORLOG="/var/log/apache2/startuperror.log"

# Environment variables to keep

# All environment variables are cleared from apache

# Use this to preserve some of them

# NOTE!!! It's very important that this contains PATH

# Also, it will fail if the _value_ of any of these variables contains a space

KEEPENV="PATH"

[/color][size=9] [/size][size=12] [/size]
```

httpd.conf

```
# This is a modification of the default Apache 2.2 configuration file

# for Gentoo Linux.

#

# Support:

#   http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml   [mailing lists]

#   http://forums.gentoo.org/                 [web forums]

#   irc://irc.freenode.net#gentoo-apache      [irc chat]

#

# Bug Reports:

#   http://bugs.gentoo.org                    [gentoo related bugs]

#   http://httpd.apache.org/bug_report.html   [apache httpd related bugs]

#

#

# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file.  It contains the

# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.

# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2> for detailed information.

# In particular, see

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>

# for a discussion of each configuration directive.

#

# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding

# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure

# consult the online docs. You have been warned.

#

# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many

# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the

# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin

# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "var/log/apache2/foo.log"

# with ServerRoot set to "/usr" will be interpreted by the

# server as "/usr/var/log/apache2/foo.log".

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the se# This is a modification of the default Apache 2.2 configuration file

# for Gentoo Linux.

#

# Support:

#   http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/lists.xml   [mailing lists]

#   http://forums.gentoo.org/                 [web forums]

#   irc://irc.freenode.net#gentoo-apache      [irc chat]

#

# Bug Reports:

#   http://bugs.gentoo.org                    [gentoo related bugs]

#   http://httpd.apache.org/bug_report.html   [apache httpd related bugs]

#

#

# This is the main Apache HTTP server configuration file.  It contains the

# configuration directives that give the server its instructions.

# See <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2> for detailed information.

# In particular, see

# <URL:http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/directives.html>

# for a discussion of each configuration directive.

#

# Do NOT simply read the instructions in here without understanding

# what they do.  They're here only as hints or reminders.  If you are unsure

# consult the online docs. You have been warned.

#

# Configuration and logfile names: If the filenames you specify for many

# of the server's control files begin with "/" (or "drive:/" for Win32), the

# server will use that explicit path.  If the filenames do *not* begin

# with "/", the value of ServerRoot is prepended -- so "var/log/apache2/foo.log"

# with ServerRoot set to "/usr" will be interpreted by the

# server as "/usr/var/log/apache2/foo.log".

# ServerRoot: The top of the directory tree under which the server's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point

# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive

# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple

# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.

ServerRoot "/usr/lib/apache2"

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

# GENTOO: Automatically defined based on apache2-builtin-mods at compile time

#

# The following modules are considered as the default configuration.

# If you wish to disable one of them, you may have to alter other

# configuration directives.

#

# Change these at your own risk!

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbd_module modules/mod_authn_dbd.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

<IfDefine AUTH_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule dbd_module modules/mod_dbd.so

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule ident_module modules/mod_ident.so

LoadModule imagemap_module modules/mod_imagemap.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine LDAP>

LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_ajp_module modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_balancer_module modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine SUEXEC>

LoadModule suexec_module modules/mod_suexec.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for

# running httpd, as with most system services.

User apache

Group apache

# Supplemental configuration

#

# Most of the configuration files in the /etc/apache2/modules.d/ directory can

# be turned on using APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2 to add extra features

# or to modify the default configuration of the server.

#

# To know which flag to add to APACHE2_OPTS, look at the first line of the

# the file, which will usually be an <IfDefine OPTION> where OPTIONS is the

# flag to use.

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

# Virtual-host support

#

# Gentoo has made using virtual-hosts easy. In /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ we

# include a default vhost (enabled by adding -D DEFAULT_VHOST to

# APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2).

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apacherver's

# configuration, error, and log files are kept.

#

# Do not add a slash at the end of the directory path.  If you point

# ServerRoot at a non-local disk, be sure to point the LockFile directive

# at a local disk.  If you wish to share the same ServerRoot for multiple

# httpd daemons, you will need to change at least LockFile and PidFile.

ServerRoot "/usr/lib/apache2"

# Dynamic Shared Object (DSO) Support

#

# To be able to use the functionality of a module which was built as a DSO you

# have to place corresponding `LoadModule' lines at this location so the

# directives contained in it are actually available _before_ they are used.

# Statically compiled modules (those listed by `httpd -l') do not need

# to be loaded here.

#

# Example:

# LoadModule foo_module modules/mod_foo.so

#

# GENTOO: Automatically defined based on apache2-builtin-mods at compile time

#

# The following modules are considered as the default configuration.

# If you wish to disable one of them, you may have to alter other

# configuration directives.

#

# Change these at your own risk!

LoadModule actions_module modules/mod_actions.so

LoadModule alias_module modules/mod_alias.so

LoadModule auth_basic_module modules/mod_auth_basic.so

LoadModule auth_digest_module modules/mod_auth_digest.so

LoadModule authn_anon_module modules/mod_authn_anon.so

LoadModule authn_dbd_module modules/mod_authn_dbd.so

LoadModule authn_dbm_module modules/mod_authn_dbm.so

LoadModule authn_default_module modules/mod_authn_default.so

LoadModule authn_file_module modules/mod_authn_file.so

<IfDefine AUTH_LDAP>

LoadModule authnz_ldap_module modules/mod_authnz_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule authz_dbm_module modules/mod_authz_dbm.so

LoadModule authz_default_module modules/mod_authz_default.so

LoadModule authz_groupfile_module modules/mod_authz_groupfile.so

LoadModule authz_host_module modules/mod_authz_host.so

LoadModule authz_owner_module modules/mod_authz_owner.so

LoadModule authz_user_module modules/mod_authz_user.so

LoadModule autoindex_module modules/mod_autoindex.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule cache_module modules/mod_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule cgi_module modules/mod_cgi.so

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_module modules/mod_dav.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_fs_module modules/mod_dav_fs.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine DAV>

LoadModule dav_lock_module modules/mod_dav_lock.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule dbd_module modules/mod_dbd.so

LoadModule deflate_module modules/mod_deflate.so

LoadModule dir_module modules/mod_dir.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule disk_cache_module modules/mod_disk_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule env_module modules/mod_env.so

LoadModule expires_module modules/mod_expires.so

LoadModule ext_filter_module modules/mod_ext_filter.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule file_cache_module modules/mod_file_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule filter_module modules/mod_filter.so

LoadModule headers_module modules/mod_headers.so

LoadModule ident_module modules/mod_ident.so

LoadModule imagemap_module modules/mod_imagemap.so

LoadModule include_module modules/mod_include.so

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule info_module modules/mod_info.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine LDAP>

LoadModule ldap_module modules/mod_ldap.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule log_config_module modules/mod_log_config.so

LoadModule logio_module modules/mod_logio.so

<IfDefine CACHE>

LoadModule mem_cache_module modules/mod_mem_cache.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule mime_module modules/mod_mime.so

LoadModule mime_magic_module modules/mod_mime_magic.so

LoadModule negotiation_module modules/mod_negotiation.so

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_module modules/mod_proxy.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_ajp_module modules/mod_proxy_ajp.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_balancer_module modules/mod_proxy_balancer.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_connect_module modules/mod_proxy_connect.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine PROXY>

LoadModule proxy_http_module modules/mod_proxy_http.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule rewrite_module modules/mod_rewrite.so

LoadModule setenvif_module modules/mod_setenvif.so

LoadModule speling_module modules/mod_speling.so

<IfDefine SSL>

LoadModule ssl_module modules/mod_ssl.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine INFO>

LoadModule status_module modules/mod_status.so

</IfDefine>

<IfDefine SUEXEC>

LoadModule suexec_module modules/mod_suexec.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule unique_id_module modules/mod_unique_id.so

<IfDefine USERDIR>

LoadModule userdir_module modules/mod_userdir.so

</IfDefine>

LoadModule usertrack_module modules/mod_usertrack.so

LoadModule vhost_alias_module modules/mod_vhost_alias.so

# If you wish httpd to run as a different user or group, you must run

# httpd as root initially and it will switch.

#

# User/Group: The name (or #number) of the user/group to run httpd as.

# It is usually good practice to create a dedicated user and group for

# running httpd, as with most system services.

User apache

Group apache

# Supplemental configuration

#

# Most of the configuration files in the /etc/apache2/modules.d/ directory can

# be turned on using APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2 to add extra features

# or to modify the default configuration of the server.

#

# To know which flag to add to APACHE2_OPTS, look at the first line of the

# the file, which will usually be an <IfDefine OPTION> where OPTIONS is the

# flag to use.

Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf

# Virtual-host support

#

# Gentoo has made using virtual-hosts easy. In /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/ we

# include a default vhost (enabled by adding -D DEFAULT_VHOST to

# APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2).

Include /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/*.conf

# vim: ts=4 filetype=apache
```

----------

## gerdesj

If you look in your http.conf it does not mention php!

All you need is -D PHP5 in /etc/conf.d/apache (which you have) and this line in /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Include /etc/apache2/modules.d/*.conf (which you have).

So as far as I can tell you are set up correctly in the files you have posted but you don't show /etc/apache2/modules.d/70_mod_php5.conf file.

Mine looks like this:

```
<IfDefine PHP5>

        # Load the module first

        <IfModule !mod_php5.c>

                LoadModule php5_module    modules/libphp5.so

        </IfModule>

        # Set it to handle the files

        <IfModule mod_mime.c>

                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

                AddType application/x-httpd-php .phtml

                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php3

                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php4

                AddType application/x-httpd-php .php5

                AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps

        </IfModule>

        AddDirectoryIndex index.php index.phtml

</IfDefine>
```

I don't do a lot of PHP but phpmyadmin and phppgadmin still work after the surprise upgrade. On the other hand I had to seriously rework my LDAP authentication sections.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## linux_phoenix

Hi! thanks for your help, my 70_mod_php5.conf looks the same, what is happening is that my site has a index.php which redirects to login.php, the index is parsed (because it finds the login.php) but the login won´t it just appears for downloading. I have no idea what is really happening.

----------

## Dagger

I had identical problem on one of my servers. Didn't have much time to investigate what was wrong, but all the files looked good

simple solution

emerge -C apache

emerge -auDN apache

remove -D PHP5 from apache2 file in conf.d

emerge -C php

emerge -auDN php

/etc/init.d/apache2 start

----------

## ClubOK

 *Dagger wrote:*   

> I had identical problem on one of my servers. Didn't have much time to investigate what was wrong, but all the files looked good
> 
> simple solution
> 
> emerge -C apache
> ...

 

Hi!

For installing apache+php you need only - emerge apache, then USE='apache2' emerge php, it's all!

----------

## Dagger

 *ClubOK wrote:*   

>  *Dagger wrote:*   I had identical problem on one of my servers. Didn't have much time to investigate what was wrong, but all the files looked good
> 
> simple solution
> 
> emerge -C apache
> ...

 

The problem here was that everything looked correct. All the config files looked ok, and of course php was emerged with apache flag.

----------

## ScOut3R

What kinda browser do you use? Have you tried it from different machine? Also try to use php cgi instead of mod_php.

----------

## linux_phoenix

Hi!, everything is the same, but i haven't really been working on that because i have a lot of other ptoblems with that installation because is very old, so that is probably the main reason why it won't work. anyway thanks for your help  :Smile: 

----------

